# Secondhand shops & auctions?



## Ozzieone

Hola, 

Has anyone found any secondhand shops - like the charity shops in the UK? Or has anyone found anywhere that has auctions? 
I Love the hunt and recycling everything from crockery to clothes and furniture, What do the Spanish do with their old furniture ? and clothes ? and stuff? 

I love auctions too - does anyone know of any? 

There is a Rastro in Baza on a Sunday, but that's about it, it's known as the 'English market' & it's held at the Abadi hotel car park. Lots of Spanish trading and buying there now too, great fun but of course relies on the weather. 

:yo:All info greatfully received.


----------



## baldilocks

Ozzieone said:


> Hola,
> 
> Has anyone found any secondhand shops - like the charity shops in the UK? Or has anyone found anywhere that has auctions?
> I Love the hunt and recycling everything from crockery to clothes and furniture, What do the Spanish do with their old furniture ? and clothes ? and stuff?
> 
> I love auctions too - does anyone know of any?
> 
> There is a Rastro in Baza on a Sunday, but that's about it, it's known as the 'English market' & it's held at the Abadi hotel car park. Lots of Spanish trading and buying there now too, great fun but of course relies on the weather.
> 
> :yo:All info greatfully received.


The Spanish are notorious for not parting with anything. Any secondhand market are invariably organised by and mostly attended by Brits although there are a few Spaniards who go and some even sell a few bits. A lot depends on where you are.


----------



## Alcalaina

There are rastros (fleamarkets) in most big cities, Madrid and Sevilla being the most famous. There are also second-hand shops springing up, I've seen them in Cadiz and Jerez. More and more people are using websites like ebay and segundomano to sell their unwanted stuff. But round here at least (outside the Brit-zones) most of it is shared amongst the extended family.


----------



## thrax

There is a car boot sale in Nerja plus a second hand shop 'Rasters Rastro'. Also, in Algorrobo there is a second hand shop. There are also facebook pages such as Nerja Buy, Swap or Sell and Nerja Freecycle. So yes, plenty around if you look for them....


----------



## Pazcat

Not entirely helpful because it's not near you but I'm certain we drove past a secondhand/antiques region in Benidorm one Sunday. I'd love to know of more things in the area too.
There are a couple of antiques shops around here but they are never open when we stop.


----------



## jimenato

Lots of second hand furniture and nick-nack shops, warehouses around here (southern CDS) - mostly run by extranjeros. Also big rastros where the stallholders are more likely to be Spanish.

We have a very successful second hand shop recently opened here in our small village, run by a Brit but the clientèle are equally Spanish and expat (mostly Brit and Romanian). 

She mostly does furniture, crockery, electrical goods (we bought our washing machine there), some tools and sports goods but not clothes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I think it very much depends where you are. I haven't seen any second hand furniture shops like UK ones near me, only in coastal areas in the south and the ones I've seen were not run by Spaniards.
In the Madrid area there's the Rastro as Alcalaina has pointed out where you can get new, old and stolen everything, but that's pretty much it. There are a few second hand charity shops, one on a poligono near here run by ex drug addicts, but as others have said it's not really a Spanish thing.


----------



## gus-lopez

Yes we have one here in Purias on a saturday morning . Mainly spanish sellers, apart from me & occasionally a couple of other foreigners.
Sundays at least one of the regulars I know attends the Baza one. There is also another one in the centre of Lorca on a sunday morning. & another in Cañadas del romero , also on a sunday. 
All of these are mainly spanish sellers. 
There is a large one at Bar International on a saturday morning in 'Albox'. Everyone says Albox , although it actuallycomes under Arboleas, in Almeria. Mainly British although quite a few spanish sell there.
All of these are weekly.
There's a huge one in Valencia somewhere my spanish friend was telling me at the weekend.
Held on a sunday morning.
There is one in Velez-Rubio on the last sunday of every month which is on the industrial estate. Which would be closer to you.
Don't know whether Xtreme would know of any around your area, as he is based there.


----------



## Justina

Can you tell me where the second hand market is in Sevilla and on what days? I love to poke about, evev if I don't buy anything. Thanks.


----------



## AngelesAngeles

baldilocks said:


> The Spanish are notorious for not parting with anything. Any secondhand market are invariably organised by and mostly attended by Brits although there are a few Spaniards who go and some even sell a few bits. A lot depends on where you are.


Hiya
Where are you situated,am near Huescar :yo:

Angeles


----------



## Aron

Ozzieone said:


> Hola,
> 
> Has anyone found any secondhand shops - like the charity shops in the UK? Or has anyone found anywhere that has auctions?
> I Love the hunt and recycling everything from crockery to clothes and furniture, What do the Spanish do with their old furniture ? and clothes ? and stuff?
> 
> I love auctions too - does anyone know of any?
> 
> There is a Rastro in Baza on a Sunday, but that's about it, it's known as the 'English market' & it's held at the Abadi hotel car park. Lots of Spanish trading and buying there now too, great fun but of course relies on the weather.
> 
> :yo:All info greatfully received.


My Spanish neighbour has just opened a second hand shop. In a recession such as Spain is going through, it could be a good business to be in.


----------



## VFR

Quite a few in Javia (secondhand/charity) and they will often price the items not far from new prices. :der:

Ie: a printer that has clearly missed a few MOT's & priced at over 20eu etc etc & etc.


----------



## Pazcat

Yes, even the prices on segundamano or milanuncios are ridiculous.
The Spanish obviously don't want to part with the stuff they are selling.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pazcat said:


> Yes, even the prices on segundamano or milanuncios are ridiculous.
> The Spanish obviously don't want to part with the stuff they are selling.


I think it's just a different attitude, different culture. Secondhand stuff just doesn't get the same markdown that it does in other countries.


----------



## VFR

Pazcat said:


> Yes, even the prices on segundamano or milanuncios are ridiculous.
> The Spanish obviously don't want to part with the stuff they are selling.


What cracks me up is that they are *given* the vast bulk of their goods & then slap stupid prices onto it when at least half of what they hold should be in the EcoParc.
Mind you those shysters down at the rasto get their stuff from the EcoParc and try to do the same by putting silly prices onto it.


----------



## gus-lopez

Pazcat said:


> Yes, even the prices on segundamano or milanuncios are ridiculous.
> The Spanish obviously don't want to part with the stuff they are selling.


Tell me about it ! I've been looking for a van for a few months & some of the ads are unbelievable . 2 vehicles , 1 of them local & the other in Benidorm that I was interested in have actually had there prices raised ! 
why do you put the price up on something that you've been advertising since last february & haven't sold ? 
Why do some not answer the phone when they say that's the only method they 'll deal with ? 
Why do the ones that say phone & email not answer any ?
Then you get the ones that write in spanish text speak, or even the ones who write 
with Catalan/Basque spellings. ( Yes I've been looking that far away !!)

I've never yet had an email replied to from anyone ; even one ad that stated "email only" :rofl:
I've learnt a lot though . How to sell vehicles with embargos on. Why you can't buy medically equipped ambulances. Where you can actually obtain short -term van insurance & at good rates. How to change a van to autocaravana/camperizada. 
How to change mixto-adaptable to turismo.


----------



## fergie

We have a few second hand and charity shops here in Javea, but the ones I have been in so far are all British run, and like a previous poster has said, they are not the cheapest places to shop in.


----------



## LaFlaca

It seems to be cultural, and very weird for a secondhand shopaholic. 

I've lived here twice, last time 20+ years ago for 7 years and every Weds night we used to drive around picking up all the furniture, white goods etc that had been put out for the rubbish men. (Leather Chesterfield 3 piece suite one night, and untold antique tables, dressers and so on) There were plenty of ex-pats looking for dishwashers, wardrobes etc - we often took orders and kept our eyes open. If the item was wrong, it went back on the street the following week - someone else might want it..... or lit the BBQ!

Recently, I picked up a perfectly good Hoover with attachments from next to the bin opposite. Which happens to be near the bar, so he may have just needed an excuse for a beer....! Another day we got a backpack strimmer on the way back from shopping. Both work fine. In UK, you would have put them on ebay or freecycle/freegle, wouldn't you? 

Sometimes, maybe people would far rather be seen to be throwing it out and changing their decor, whether or not the Jones have or the economy permits it now? If so, there are many other nations who do the same.

But try getting folk to sell anything second hand and the figures quoted here are astronomical and unrealistic. This includes for property even in the current climate. "Ganga" is not a word you see that often! Or try getting people to donate it ...it has to be for a recognised charity because the idea of you earning even a duro, however hard you need to work to sell it, seems to stick in the craw. Unless you are a pukka scrapman, in which case it seems to be fine. (Maybe it is better if it is going to landfill or to be destroyed than to be recycled?)

BUT, as someone else said, get yourself 'adopted' into an extended Spanish family and you get inundated with second hand goods, including clothes that are utterly inappropriate!! You can't sell them as on the next visit the precious broken microwave (we knew you could fix it) will be inspected, admired in its new surroundings, and further items will follow because you are obviously a 'good home'. 

It is also a pride and honour thing to be able to support family and not need to seek 'charity'. I think the Brits may have lost all sense of dignity a while back and we are now actually proud of the bargains found in second hand shops. Maybe the inundation of TV progs from US and UK on Spanish TV about the money to be made from "basura", auctions, picking etc might eventually sink in?

The problem I see with actually doing it is that in order to get someone here to trust you sufficiently to sell you, cheaply, the goods in their nave or almacen, you probably need to spend a day or two there, talking, eating, drinking any profit you could have made!


----------



## Freedom51

There was always a fantastic antique And bric-à-brac type market on the way to Alcalali on Costa Blanca


----------



## Freedom51

Found many items to up cycle from beside bins! Almost furnished a house from discarded items a few years back


----------



## Keithtoon

Hi, Is this of any use........


Costa del Sol Flea Markets

WEDNESDAYS

Benalmadena Costa – Parque de La Paloma

SATURDAYS

Marbella – the Plaza de Toros de Nueva Andalucia – the bullring in Nueva Andalucia opposite Puerto Banus
Malaga – the Huelin district and the El Palo district on Calle Argenteo
Fuengirola – the Recinto Ferial

SUNDAYS

Torremolinos – the Recinto Ferrial
Estepona – the Marina
Fuengirola – the Marina in the afternoon/evening
Malaga – the Martiricos next to the Rosaleda Football Stadium
Nerja – between Urbanizacion Flamingo and Almizara II


----------



## trufix57

*Newbe!!!!!!*

Hi to all,
We new to the area, (Granada) and have just bought a beautiful house in Castillo de Locubin.
We need to buy all for the house, (in time) as it is empty at the moment.
Can anybody help us with, second hand shops and car boot sales( my only weakness) in the are?
Thank You 
Lloyd and Nicole:noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## baldilocks

trufix57 said:


> Hi to all,
> We new to the area, (Granada) and have just bought a beautiful house in Castillo de Locubin.
> We need to buy all for the house, (in time) as it is empty at the moment.
> Can anybody help us with, second hand shops and car boot sales( my only weakness) in the are?
> Thank You
> Lloyd and Nicole:noidea::noidea::noidea:


Go and see Alan Alford "A little bit of Britain" on Avenida Iberoamerica (opposite Mercadona) in Alcala la Real (that is the road that goes into Alcalá from the Shell garage.) He has quite a lot of stuff secondhand and he also carries a small range of UK foodstuffs. We recently had two easy chairs (swivel-rocker) from him for 10€ but the bases had had it so we just got new bases and they are fine.

BTW you are not in Granada, you are in the province of Jaén the largest producer of olives in the world.


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> Go and see Alan Alford "A little bit of Britain" on Avenida Iberoamerica (opposite Mercadona) in Alcala la Real (that is the road that goes into Alcalá from the Shell garage.) He has quite a lot of stuff secondhand and he also carries a small range of UK foodstuffs. We recently had two easy chairs (swivel-rocker) from him for 10€ but the bases had had it so we just got new bases and they are fine.
> 
> BTW you are not in Granada, you are in the province of Jaén the largest producer of olives in the world.


heavens!!

you're not the 'only Brit in the village' any more


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> heavens!!
> 
> you're not the 'only Brit in the village' any more


Some come, some go, some mix some don't. The village isn't trendy nor arty-crafty enough for some, although there is an art class on Thursdays and there are a few artists here of various nationalities.


----------



## baldilocks

trufix57 said:


> Hi to all,
> We new to the area, (Granada) and have just bought a beautiful house in Castillo de Locubin.
> We need to buy all for the house, (in time) as it is empty at the moment.
> Can anybody help us with, second hand shops and car boot sales( my only weakness) in the are?
> Thank You
> Lloyd and Nicole:noidea::noidea::noidea:


SWMBO has reminded me that there is also a secondhand shop in Alcalá la Real in the poligono (that's the industrial estate by the Teletubbies roundabout/Lidl). While you are in that Poligono, take a look in Peñalver for beds (new ones), alternatively, if you buy beds secondhand, you will probably want to replace the mattress and there are a couple of mattress shops (colchoneras) in Avenida Andalucía (that's the road from Lidl towards the centre of town.


----------



## dee k

Yes, I would be interested in second hand. Seems to be nothing round here in Tabernas with nearest City Almeria showing nothing either. Need garden stuff, massage bed and extras, small fridge and struggling to find reasonable prices.


----------



## dee k

Desperate to find a secondhand place near Tabernas, Almeria
Also, health shop selling massage table,mats, foods and extras 

Dee


----------



## ccm472

You'll have to travel but:
https://www.angloinfo.com/almeria/directory/listing/almeria-the-pink-house-of-treasures-6861
is an experience in itself. Everything from second hand books to second hand horse drawn carriages!

Haven't been for a while though , so check before you go. Used to advertise in the Brit freebie papers but they don't get distributed near me in Murcia.


----------



## pablo1

Believe it or not we have a second-hand shop in Estella (Rastro Estella) but the prices are nearly the same as new! I wanted a nice oak bookshelf, the price was 275 euros! 

Yes, as mentioned by others the Spanish are massive hoarders and will pass the items down. Very rarely you see them giving things away as the cost of replacing them are too cost prohibitive!!


----------

